# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  T-MOS's Methyl Tren Experiment Log

## T-MOS

OK, so the time is finally here. Tomorrow starts the 4 weeks injectable Methyl Tren experiment

I am logging this since there has been so much interest in oral and injectable MethylTren

The experiment will last 4 weeks with increasing doses as sides are tolerated

The Protocol:

Weeks 1-4 Test E @ 250 mgs/week, This is an HRT dose and have been on it for the last 5 weeks since the end of my previous cycle.

Weeks 1-4 MethylTren. 2mgs/ED to start. This will be split in 4 doses daily using an insulin needle to administer shots

The Ancillaries:

Supporting compounds will be

Arimidex @ .5mgs/ EOD
B6 @ 200mgs/ED

Milk thistle on hand for liver

No diet changes will be made as to get a true estimate of the MethylTren's results

current stats:

age- 44
height- 5'11
weight- 260
bodyfat% 15 or less
Diet- Maintenance
Over 10 years of cycle experience (don't try this at home boys and girls)


Anything else you guys want to know , just ask. I will try to make this as detailed as possible

Doses of MethylTren will be taken every 6 hours

**PLEASE NOTE THIS CYCLE IS NOT FOR THE BEGINNER OR INTERMEDIATE AAS USER**
**This is a Hypothetical Cycle for Entertainment purposes ONLY and should NOT be taken as medical advice to use AAS**

----------


## Hunter

Will be following closely.

----------


## Sauced_Up

before and after pics would be great

----------


## T-MOS

> before and after pics would be great


I will see what I can do to get some pics this week

----------


## *RAGE*

Man I can wait to see this thread..I so want to make this run with you bro..

----------


## stpete

I'll be following.....Good luck T-Mos.

----------


## T-MOS

*Day ONE:*

Started out this morning at 259 lbs

Took first shot of 500mcgs at 8:30 am in the left pec. no problem, no pain at all
Took second shot 500 mcgs at 1:30 in right pec

Went to gym around 3pm. had a Light leg day. having lower back pain so I didn't squat much and only leg pressed half of my usual 1100 lbs

two more shots to go, so far not noticing any difference
my motivation has been down a bit since last cycle ended and went back on HRT

no noticeable sides as of yet

should have pictures up tonight!

----------


## Western Man

Good luck

----------


## bag up pr bagpipe

all the best

----------


## feeldapump89

Best of luck excited to see what a 44yr old geiser can do! lol

----------


## Matt

I will be looking in lol..

Good luck...

----------


## D7M

sweet.

I'm subscribed...

----------


## RANA

Awesome!!!!

----------


## gymnerd

Good luck bro.

----------


## jstraw428

I will be following this very closely...seems he is gonna be a lot more detailed than my thread on methyltrienolone ....

Looking forward to seeing what you think....i absolutely love the stuff....good luck bro...

----------


## Necrosaro

Superman going on MethylTren.... no green kryptonite here :P

Good luck man

----------


## T-MOS

ok, took third and fourth shot, no biggie, did them in delts, both 500 mcgs and about 6 hours apart

attached are some current pics and one from 10 years ago when I was still natural.

no comments about how fat I am as I am going for size and strength NOT getting ripped or under 10%

and I am RED from getting sunburned from Cancun this weekend

The First pic is all natural almost 11 years ago, the other 4 are from today

----------


## Reed

Damn fatty mcfatterson and the fat bunch  :LOL:  Sorry I'm jealous and wish I was in the nice happy state you are in.  :Tear:  18 days left and its over....

Look big there. good luck, nice ink btw. and I'll be following along, interested in the results

----------


## Navy-boi-kai

will most def be wathing this close

----------


## T-MOS

*Day TWO:*

Started day out at 255, down 4 lbs from yesterday....hopefully just water weight

OK, second day of MT. Got two shots in before the gym, both quad shots. All simple with slin pin

Was a bit more motivated today. Chest Day...Strength was up a little. Weights increased over the last couple weeks from being off cycle, so thats a good thing

Two more shots to do today, gonna try to hit them in calves. Again , all 4 shots are still 500 mcgs, so 2mgs total for the day

No noticeable sides yet. My urine had a funny smell to it this morning though. not sure it would hit my liver that quick, but will keep an eye on it.

I am guessing even though this is such a fast ester, that it will still take at least a week to feel full effects.

----------


## Navy-boi-kai

keep us posted

----------


## audis4

looking good tmos!

Are you training for powerlifting? what are your lifts?

nice work bro, I'm loving the methyl myself!  :Smilie:

----------


## T-MOS

No, not training for powerlifting.

I am somewhat limited in some areas due to two back surgeries. I can't squat as heavy anymore but can leg press a house.....lolol

My deadlifts are down, under 405 now due to the back issues, but working on it

----------


## Navy-boi-kai

wish u the best and hope to see the results just be easy on that back!!!

----------


## T-MOS

Just did a calf shot with the slin pin, and it was smooth as butter !!!

----------


## audis4

> No, not training for powerlifting.
> 
> I am somewhat limited in some areas due to two back surgeries. I can't squat as heavy anymore but can leg press a house.....lolol
> 
> My deadlifts are down, under 405 now due to the back issues, but working on it


good stuff!

Ya was looking at your thread, your about the size of a house! looking good buddy! I'll keep checking back here as often as possible....kill it and easy on that back  :Smilie:

----------


## T-MOS

*Day THREE:*

Not much to report today. Started day out at 255lbs

This is my off day at the gym , so no news there. Did one shot so far in the lats. First time shooting lats, but it was fine

Still no noticeable sides with 2mgs/ED Will bump the dose up next week

----------


## Reed

If you don't mind me asking how many ius are you shooting at a time? Basically just seeing how its dosed.

----------


## T-MOS

> If you don't mind me asking how many ius are you shooting at a time? Basically just seeing how its dosed.


not shooting in IU's'

I am doing 2mgs/ed broken up into 4 doses

so 500 mcgs each dose.

the way its concentrated 5mgs/ml that equals 10 on the slin pin so I guess you can convert it to 10 IU's each shot

just did my third shot today and shot in my trap for the first time...simple with the slin pins

----------


## Reed

> not shooting in IU's'
> 
> I am doing 2mgs/ed broken up into 4 doses
> 
> so 500 mcgs each dose.
> 
> the way its concentrated 5mgs/ml that equals 10 on the slin pin so I guess you can convert it to 10 IU's each shot
> 
> just did my third shot today and shot in my trap for the first time...simple with the slin pins


Yeah sorry thats what i meant how much was going in the slin pin.

Thanks for the info.

----------


## T-MOS

you are looking quite ripped by the way....when is the comp?

----------


## T-MOS

*Day FOUR:*

Started day out at 255 lbs again.

Shoulder day at gym

got two shots in before gym, so 1mg in shot delts

Gym was good, all lifts were UP 

seated shoulder press went from 185 last week to 225 this week
DB side laterals went from 80 to 90 for 6 reps

mood is level , no aggression, no mood swings. Still no noticeable sides so I will be doubling the dose starting next Monday to 4 mgs/ED

----------


## Alphatier

> *Day FOUR:*
> 
> Started day out at 255 lbs again.
> 
> Shoulder day at gym
> 
> got two shots in before gym, so 1mg in shot delts
> 
> Gym was good, all lifts were UP 
> ...


Ok, I'm confused here LOL.

Did you purposely go lighter last week and just decided to go heavy this week?

If not, well then that seems impossible to increase the poundage by 40lbs.....even for deads and squats that'd be ridiculous.

----------


## c-Z

Thats it big guy? 225? CMON!!!

----------


## T-MOS

> Ok, I'm confused here LOL.
> 
> Did you purposely go lighter last week and just decided to go heavy this week?
> 
> If not, well then that seems impossible to increase the poundage by 40lbs.....even for deads and squats that'd be ridiculous.


sorry, i guess i should clarify a bit....

the last shoulder day was actually 2 weeks ago, due to me being gone last weekend...

The previous shoulder press was standing olympic bar at 185, due to the lower back issues, I didn't push it , and also was back down to trt dose, so strength is slightly down

This week I did seated shoulder press in the smith machine, were I can press more because it does not put as much strain on my back

hope that clarifies things, sorry for the confusion, 

Point is that I can notice a strength increase and motivation increase that wasn't there two weeks ago

----------


## Reed

People we should be here to support him, everyone has there own weight that they lift

Go watch Phil Heath stick to 315 and 405 in his deadlifts training for his first pro show. Even though his back needs improvement it blows every single one of our backs out the water on stage, muscle wise.

Keep it up T-Mos!!

----------


## Alphatier

> People we should be here to support him, everyone has there own weight that they lift
> 
> Go watch Phil Heath stick to 315 and 405 in his deadlifts training for his first pro show. Even though his back needs improvement it blows every single one of our backs out the water on stage, muscle wise.
> 
> Keep it up T-Mos!!


100% agreed. Form > Weight.

I wasn't questioning him, and his last post clarified a lot. It's just that I was kind of in disbelief of the poundage added....I mean who wouldn't be.

Anyways, good luck with your cycle, will be following this one.

----------


## JinNtonic

This should be a good thread. Thx T-Mos!

----------


## Navy-boi-kai

225 for seated isnt bad you guys most guys cant even do that!!! Bad shoulder issues u know he playing it smart if you ask me!!!

----------


## T-MOS

I have no need to make excuses for my lifts..... I am 44, I used to squat 600, deadlift over 500 and bench well over 400

I am somewhat limited to some lifts due to back issues, as stated above

show me other guys doing side lateral raises with 90lbs dumb bells
or leg pressing over 1100lbs

no biggie, just giving you guys numbers so you can see the effects of the Methyl Tren

----------


## Reed

Yeah I definitely wanna know how much you increase and whether its dramatic or not

----------


## T-MOS

I think the thing most need to keep in mind here is the amount of compound being taken everyday, in comparison to its strength.

considering I am only using 2 mgs of the compound per day as opposed to like 100mgs/ed of Tren Ace that I would be using, I think being 4 days in , its working well.

I am thinking of doubling the dose next week and seeing how much my body can tolerate

but hell, only 2 mgs and I'm feeling stronger...... so we'll see what week two will feel like

----------


## Alphatier

Bro, you may have misunderstood my first post.

I never questioned that you were pressing 225 or whatever.

I just wasn't sure why 2 weeks ago you were doing 185, and then this week 225( I did think there was some explanation to it, and you did).

And the DBell side laterals with 90's is NUTS!

Good Luck

----------


## c-Z

IT WAS A JOKE JEEZE GUYS! IDC what t-mos lifts... if he military pressed 20lbs I wouldn't say shit serious. Cause I know he still would F*CK me up! LMAO.

----------


## wharton

Great log keep it up, Looking Massive

----------


## t-gunz

I'm following this. Intertresting to see how you feel during the cycle

----------


## T-MOS

calm down guys....relax.....no offense was taken....no big deal.....I know what I can lift.....lol

I haven't done a standing military press in about 8 years, so that was the first time, so I didn't push it due to my back.....
I was doing seated dumb bell presses with 80's and would have done more, but I lift alone and couldn't get the 90's into position on my own

but this is about the Methyl Tren , not how much I can lift.......

----------


## T-MOS

*Day FIVE:*

Starting weight 255 lbs

Starting to feel like the MethyTren is kicking in. Felt more motivated in the gym today, had a little more energy it seemed

Back day !!! and we all know my back issues by now.....

All lifts were good and up. I usually try to deadlift Every other week, haven't been able to in about a month. Felt good enough to dead lift today , but didn't push it yet, maybe next week!! Also did bent over T-bar rows which I have not done is over 6 years since bending over stresses my lower back and they felt good. had a little tingling sensation when I was going heavier, so I didn't push that either. 

Sweating a little more now, but so far that is the only side I am seeing

I think I am going to double the dose starting tomorrow ( I can't seem to wait til monday) I want to see how far I can go with this in the 4 weeks.

Next workout is Sunday and is just arms, so I think I will inject into biceps that day and see if that helps 

THANKS FOR FOLLOWING, hope it helps you guys

----------


## Hunter

good log, we have to catch up on messanger pretty soon.

----------


## T-MOS

> good log, we have to catch up on messanger pretty soon.


anytime little brother !!!

----------


## Epic1

Been following. Good to hear your back is OK right now. HOpe it stays that way. Keep posting up  :Smilie:

----------


## T-MOS

*Day SIX:*

Started day at 255 lbs.


Not much to add today. I DID increase dose as of today to 4mgs/ED got 2mgs/ in so far

Tomorrow's workout should be interesting with shooting at least 1mg in biceps before workout !

----------


## stpete

I COMPLETELY forgot about standing military presses!!! Going to do them tomorrow for sure.
Keep up the good wrk T-Mos.
Calf and bicep injects?? You the man!

----------


## T-MOS

> I COMPLETELY forgot about standing military presses!!! Going to do them tomorrow for sure.
> Keep up the good wrk T-Mos.
> Calf and bicep injects?? You the man!


Well keep in mind it's a slin pin and only 2/10's of a ml going in, so u don't even feel it. If it was with a 23 or 25 g one inch pin and a full ml, I would not be doing calves or bi's

----------


## spywizard

aggression?? temper?? 

mine was slight but noticeable.. short fuse syndrome is what i called it..

----------


## strength_addict14

Thanks for doing this for us T.

----------


## T-MOS

> aggression?? temper?? 
> 
> mine was slight but noticeable.. short fuse syndrome is what i called it..


None so far. Maybe next week with double the dose, but so far no real sides except a little more sweating in the gym.

----------


## marcus300

Nice detailed log, keep it coming i am all eyes!

----------


## Necrosaro

Popcorn time  :Smilie:  Still keep us updated with your posts

----------


## *El Diablo*

great thread

----------


## T-MOS

*Day Seven:*

Started day at 256, up one pound from being a gluttonous pig at dinner last night.....lolol

Arm day ! split the shots this morning to even them out in the arms, first MG split into triceps, then about 30 minutes before workout, I split the second MG into biceps.

All shots went smooth with the slin pins, Painless.slight (very slight) pain in biceps only lasted a few minutes.

Workout went well..felt strong.... was doing seated hammer curls with 75's which is good for me!!

The pump was incredible almost painful, but that good kind of painful if you know what I mean.

again, so far NO negative side effects even at double the dose. only ancillaries I am taking now are the 200mgs B6/ed but not even seeing any progesterone sides

cut out the arimidex for now to see if I even need it at such a low dose (250mgs/week) of test, so far so good.

2 more MGS to inject yet today. Will bump the dose up again on Wednesday if I can wait that long!

----------


## T-MOS

*Day EIGHT: Start of Week TWO*

Started day at 255 lbs

Not much to add today. Leg day. Went well, still strong, nothing phenomenal yet with the Methyl Tren but noticeable strength gains.

still no sides at 4mgs/ed
Might just up it tomorrow since this is just a 4 week cycle I want to try to get to a max dose before the end of the 4 weeks to see what is tolerable

still no noticeable sides other then sweating.
there have been some joint aches, but not sure if that is due to the Mtren or not

----------


## *El Diablo*

> *Day EIGHT: Start of Week TWO*
> 
> Started day at 255 lbs
> 
> Not much to add today. Leg day. Went well, still strong, nothing phenomenal yet with the Methyl Tren but noticeable strength gains.
> 
> still no sides at 4mgs/ed
> Might just up it tomorrow since this is just a 4 week cycle I want to try to get to a max dose before the end of the 4 weeks to see what is tolerable
> 
> ...


LOL, the "joint Aches" comes with Age T-Mos... :-P

----------


## T-MOS

*Day NINE:*

Started day out at 253 ! WTF??? guess I better eat more....lolol

Decided to take the plunge today and double the dose again. So Today will be the start of 8mgs/ED 

Took in 4mgs/ before going to work out ( in two seperate doses)

Chest day ! Was about the same as last week, felt good, strength the same

Hopefully in a few days the 8mgs/will show something more. we'll see

Still no bad sides, no aggression, no health issues except the sweating and the slight joint pain. Taking in more water and keeping up with my glucosamine for the joints.

----------


## Dukkit

i missed this thread

suscribed

----------


## -Ender-

Two pounds!?! lol
Everything sounds stable.
Keep the information coming, this is a great thread!

----------


## T-MOS

I do seem to be thirsty and drinking a LOT more water today!! and I always drank a lot, so even more than usual.

----------


## Mooseman33

great log bro, keep the updates flowing...

----------


## Juturna

Haven't been on the board in a while, nice cycle for people to read up. Subscribed.

----------


## feeldapump89

I like the tattoo on your back it suits you. Keep up the good log we are all rooting for yea!

----------


## wharton

> *Day NINE:*
> 
> Started day out at 253 ! WTF??? guess I better eat more....lolol
> 
> Decided to take the plunge today and double the dose again. So Today will be the start of 8mgs/ED 
> 
> Took in 4mgs/ before going to work out ( in two seperate doses)
> 
> Chest day ! Was about the same as last week, felt good, strength the same
> ...



Did you not take your body fat before starting? would of been nice to see if it reduced your total bf% at the end

----------


## T-MOS

> Did you not take your body fat before starting? would of been nice to see if it reduced your total bf% at the end


Didn't go and get specific BF numbers, but you can tell by the pics above,that its around 14-15%

and as stated in the first post, I wasn't changing my diet to a cut or a bulk just to see what this stuff does on its own. So its more of a maintainance diet.

I will post more pics after the experiment is over though to compare

----------


## T-MOS

*Day TEN:*

Started day out back at 255 lbs

It's an off day at the gym , so not much to report today.

I am on 8 mgs/ED now, and that is considered kind of high for MethylTren, so hopefully we will see how it goes in the next week.

----------


## *RAGE*

I really thought it would be kicking right now. No sides and just a little stronger. I really was hoping for more by now but then again we still have 20 more days to go..

----------


## T-MOS

> I really thought it would be kicking right now. No sides and just a little stronger. I really was hoping for more by now but then again we still have 20 more days to go..


Yea, I don't want to rule the gear out yet.
I mean, I just came off a Tren cycle 6 weeks ago
and dropped my TRT dose of test down to 250

so it could be due to that as well. I know how my strength went way up with the Tren cycle, and I am just not feeling it that way right now.

Could be my mental state as well...going through some stressful crap, but always had that going on even on the Tren Ace cycle.....

Oh Well, that is what this "Experiment" was all about, just to see, so we shall see

----------


## T-MOS

*Day ELEVEN:*

Started the day back down to 253, no big deal

Shoulder day again, and since last shoulder day brought some feedback with the "light" weight, I decided to do pretty much the same workout this week

Usually I rotate exercises each week so not to do the same thing each time. So if one week I do seated barbell shoulder press, the next week I would do Dumb Bell Seated shoulder presses.

Last week I did seated smith machine shoulder press and got 225 for 5 and some thought that was a huge jump from the 185 i did two weeks prior. so this week I did the same exercise smith machine seated shoulder press and increased to 245 for 3

so strength is still going up but just not drastically, at least not drastically in my mind

Still no mood changes, no aggression, no mood swings and we are at 8 mgs/ed now 

I will stay at the 8 for the rest of this week and bump it up again on Monday....to what? not sure yet as I only have two weeks to go starting Monday.

----------


## *RAGE*

Do you think running a tren cycle six weeks before this might have slowed your gains down?

I know toward the end of any tren cycle I have ran, I don't noticed the sides as bad in week eight, nine, and ten.

Except not being able to sleep. Have you noticed the coughing (after injection), insomnia, and shortness of breath?

----------


## T-MOS

Yea, that is what I am wondering. Maybe I didn't give my receptors enough time to refresh if there is any truth to that or not......

No coughing at all but then again with a slin pin, I am only going in half an inch ( kinda like you do with your wife.....LOLOL)

No insomnia, I am still short of breath doing ANY kind of cardio, but then again I am a huge fat man that does NO cardio, so its not as bad as when on Tren A or E

I can tie my shoes and still breath, and going up stairs is fine... so not the same sides with the Methyl as with the other Trens

----------


## *RAGE*

> Yea, that is what I am wondering. Maybe I didn't give my receptors enough time to refresh if there is any truth to that or not......
> 
> No coughing at all but then again with a slin pin, I am only going in half an inch ( kinda like you do with your wife.....LOLOL)
> 
> No insomnia, I am still short of breath doing ANY kind of cardio, but then again I am a huge fat man that does NO cardio, so its not as bad as when on Tren A or E
> 
> I can tie my shoes and still breath, and going up stairs is fine... so not the same sides with the Methyl as with the other Trens


Good to know, she likes my half inch she told me it was a half inch longer then yours...lol

by the way put the beer back in the frig before you leave next time, but thanks for the $20.00 on the night stand.

----------


## T-MOS

$20.00 ??? she still owes me change for that......lolol

----------


## Reed

Have you been training the same as you did when you had your tren cycle and then came off?

What about the diet?

Could be more related to doing the same thing over and over without changing things up.

I primed for my second cycle, carb cycled, not as much volume in my training, got down to the 7 range then bam blasted with the diet and higher volume training

Just an idea for next time

I would recommend that for any time you are about to cycle, I will be doing when I bulk up again this fall, worked like a charm for me

----------


## T-MOS

> Have you been training the same as you did when you had your tren cycle and then came off?
> 
> What about the diet?
> 
> Could be more related to doing the same thing over and over without changing things up.
> 
> I primed for my second cycle, carb cycled, not as much volume in my training, got down to the 7 range then bam blasted with the diet and higher volume training
> 
> Just an idea for next time
> ...


Training has changed a little, I switch things up every couple of months or at the start of a new cycle

Diet is OK, I wanted to keep it at a maintainence diet instead of a cut or bulk just to get an honest look at the MethylTren by itself

I think It was too soon after the Tren cycle to jump back on but was excited to get this experiment underway.

----------


## CaliPhotog

lol... You guys are cracking me up! Your weight is slightly down and then back up. I know you are just eating the same as you always do and not cutting or bulking, but as an evaluation of the metyl do you notice and body comp changes or is everything seemingly staying the same?

----------


## FireGuy

> Didn't go and get specific BF numbers,* but you can tell by the pics above,that its around 14-15%*
> and as stated in the first post, I wasn't changing my diet to a cut or a bulk just to see what this stuff does on its own. So its more of a maintainance diet.
> 
> I will post more pics after the experiment is over though to compare


I gotta call you out on this one T. You are carrying some major muscle but I think you are overestimating how lean you are. At 259 and 14.5% that puts you at a lil over 221 lean. If that's accurate you will be at 10% bf when you hit 246lbs. Dropping 13lbs from those pics is not going to have you sporting a 6 pack or any of the other indicators I would expect at 10% bodyfat. Not trying to derail your thread but if you were a noob I have a feeling quite a few guys (other than just Reed) would be calling you out on this.

On the other hand, the all natural pic is damn impressive!

----------


## T-MOS

> I gotta call you out on this one T. You are carrying some major muscle but I think you are overestimating how lean you are. At 259 and 14.5% that puts you at a lil over 221 lean. If that's accurate you will be at 10% bf when you hit 246lbs. Dropping 13lbs from those pics is not going to have you sporting a 6 pack or any of the other indicators I would expect at 10% bodyfat. Not trying to derail your thread but if you were a noob I have a feeling quite a few guys (other than just Reed) would be calling you out on this.
> 
> On the other hand, the all natural pic is damn impressive!


Thats fine. I know where I am and how I look. Whatever the actual number is. I got no problem with that.

this is about the MethylTren, NOT my bodyfat%

----------


## T-MOS

> lol... You guys are cracking me up! Your weight is slightly down and then back up. I know you are just eating the same as you always do and not cutting or bulking, but as an evaluation of the metyl do you notice and body comp changes or is everything seemingly staying the same?


well that was the point of keeping the diet the same. to see what would change from JUST the methyltren

its only been two weeks, weight is about the same and haven't checked bodyfat, but the pumps and vascularity are coming out more

----------


## wharton

> well that was the point of keeping the diet the same. to see what would change from JUST the methyltren
> 
> its only been two weeks, weight is about the same and haven't checked bodyfat, but the pumps and vascularity are coming out more



Can you compare the pumps to any other compound or do them on a scale of 1-10 10 being extreme. Also you say more vascular can you compare that to another compound for me to or on a 1-10 basis  :Smilie:  Might get on this stuff myself lol

----------


## MatrixGuy

Great log mate  :BbAily:

----------


## ss01

Thanks for doing this man, I'll be an avid reader.

----------


## *RAGE*

what happened????????????????????

----------


## T-MOS

I have decided to postpone the experiment for a couple of months and start again,

I feel I started too soon after my last Tren cycle and am expecting super powers from this Mtren

Strength was going up but I wasn't feeling motivated and that could be from coming off the tren cycle and going back down to the trt dose of just test

So, experiment will resume in two months after I get bloodwork done and make sure all levels are back to normal.

But all things considered, getting gains from 10-14 mgs/week isn't bad compared to 500 mgs/ of another compound !!

----------


## Juturna

Sad.. I was a little curious to see more results but definitely understandable... Waiting will probably give clearer results than doing this so recent to your Tren cycle.

----------


## Tarheel

T-MOS, 
Dude your big and bad! Awesome I would say for a 44 year old..Im just interested to see how you progress on the methlytren...So far so good, huh?

----------


## T-MOS

> Sad.. I was a little curious to see more results but definitely understandable... Waiting will probably give clearer results than doing this so recent to your Tren cycle.


thanks,

Part of the experience that comes with doing this over time is being able to know when to pull out and regroup. Instead of wasting compounds.

I would rather make sure the circumstances are all clear and in line and come back in month or two with better results.

but again, I feel the Methyl Tren was doing its job and the strength gains were significant enough to justify adding MTren to a cycle

----------


## Juturna

Definitely understandable. When you decide to hit another cycle, specifically with MTren shoot me a message so I don't miss it.

----------


## TheWarHammer

Wise and strong. thanks for sharing and I eagerly await the post of when you ry to run this again

----------


## tripmachine

Sorry I'm a bit too late to let you know I read through your log... RIP T-MOS thanks for all your help and I hope I didn't play a role in anyway for what has happened.

----------


## CHAP

> Sorry I'm a bit too late to let you know I read through your log... RIP T-MOS thanks for all your help and I hope I didn't play a role in anyway for what has happened.


what does this mean TRIP???????

----------


## Noles12

I think it has to do with Trip running the same experiment and maybe thinking that the methyl tren was a factor

----------


## tripmachine

> I think it has to do with Trip running the same experiment and maybe thinking that the methyl tren was a factor


exactly... we talked about it a lot through PM's and what I was running and what he was planning to do etc... I just hope it wasn't the MT that made things worse... because I don't want to think of if I persuaded him any more than he already was into doing MT. =/ 

it couldn't have been the MT could it? or could it?? does anyone have any idea?


R.I.P. T-MOS..... you will truly be missed. Thanks again for everything you have done for this board.

----------


## TheBerryhillMonster

Still can't accept this. I am still in shock. R.I.P. T-MOS.

----------


## CaliPhotog

> it couldn't have been the MT could it? or could it?? does anyone have any idea?
> 
> 
> R.I.P. T-MOS..... you will truly be missed. Thanks again for everything you have done for this board.


 Dude! Please please please, don't beat yourself up about this. T-Mos would be the first to tell you that people need to take responsibility for their choices. Even if it was only the MT that did it to him you would still not be the one responsible. It was his choice and I'm sure he would say the same thing. I have not been on this board for long, but it only takes a few interactions with T-Mos to know that he was a genuine, honest and responsible individual. That being said, I honestly don' t think he would blame anyone but himself if this was a result of a bad choice. 

Too bad he can't see all this to see how much people cared about him and how many lives he affected. I know I will miss seeing him on here! I can't imagine how terrible this is for those of you that have spent years interacting with him. To you I express my deepest sorrow and sympathy.

----------


## csavage0

sad sad guy. Had much great advice for me helped guide me to what I am. He himelf always incuraged natti to me and then I went over to the dark side and he gave me sound advice. Great guy gonna miss him here

----------


## CrazyHorse13

This breaks my heart

----------


## ss01

WHOA, how did you learn of this? What happened to him??

May you rest in peace, T-MOS.

----------

